# BCS: trebati



## mishichaki

MOD NOTE: Split from HERE. One topic per thread, please.

Hola Bruno!
Još jedan mali savet. Glagol trebati u srpskom jeziku se koristi u samo tri oblika: treba, trebalo je i trebalo bi. Iako mislim (nisam sigurna) da su u hrvatskom dozvoljeni svi oblici ovog glagola.
Pozdrav!


----------



## Duya

mishichaki said:


> Hola Bruno!
> Još jedan mali savet. Glagol trebati u srpskom jeziku se koristi u samo tri oblika: treba, trebalo je i trebalo bi.



That is a common, but patently false misconception; how would you rephrase _Ne trebaš mi_? . I don't have time to delve into details, and it would be off-topic. While impersonal use of _trebati_ is indeed preferred in Serbian, there are situations where it can't be avoided.


----------



## mishichaki

I agree with you Duya, I was referring to Bruno's ''kako *trebam *koristiti...''


----------



## Obrens

Duya said:


> That is a common, but patently false misconception; how would you rephrase _Ne trebaš mi_? . I don't have time to delve into details, and it would be off-topic. While impersonal use of _trebati_ is indeed preferred in Serbian, there are situations where it can't be avoided.


I don't think you get this either. When used with verbs, treba shouldn't be changed through persons (or genders) - no exceptions; but when it's used with imenske reči (nouns, adjectives, numbers and pronouns) it can normally be changed thruogh persons and you shouldn't try to avoid it in that case. 
"Treba da mi daš stolice. Hitno mi trebaju." 
"Trebalo je da mi daš stolice. Hitno su mi trebale."
I don't know why anyone would need chairs ugrently, but that's beside the point.


----------



## Duya

Obrens said:


> When used with verbs, treba shouldn't be changed through persons (or genders) - no exceptions;



Fair enough, but even with verbs (dependent clauses)  there *are* exceptions. See point 3 in:

http://www.srpskijezickiatelje.com/nedoumice:trebati

There is no way to recast e.g. _Stolice koje su trebale da budu odnete_ or _Poričem da sam ja trebao da odnesem stolice._


----------



## Bruno 1234

I think that I've finally understood that from Trieste onwards će biti bolje da ne treba mi da trebam trebati ništa  because I'll always meet someone who will say that I'm wrong!  Anyway, I'll try to remember all these commentaries and use this verb (very) carefully!

Hvala velika!


----------



## el_tigre

Bruno 1234 said:


> Hvala ponovo: ovaj blagoslovljen genitiv posvuda je moja lićna crna kuga!


*lična* ...  
ili *osobna*

i većina ljudi kaže "ovaj *blaženi* genitiv"


----------



## Bruno 1234

el_tigre said:


> *lična* ...
> ili *osobna*
> 
> i većina ljudi kaže "ovaj *blaženi* genitiv"



Hvala, Tigre!


----------



## Obrens

Duya said:


> There is no way to recast e.g. _Stolice koje su trebale da budu odnete_ or _Poričem da sam ja trebao da odnesem stolice._


_

Stolice koje je trebalo da budu odnete. Poričem da je ja trebalo da odnesem stolice. That's how I'd write it. But okay, I can accept that these are right. Nice to learn something._


----------



## Brainiac

Poričem da je ja sam ja trebalo trebao/trebala da odnesem stolice.
Ili eventualno:
Poričem da je trebalo da (baš) ja odnesem stolice (= da je trebalo ja da budem taj koji će odneti stolice).

Ovo "ja je trebalo da" zvuči kao da JA nije tvoje, već pripada nekom drugom, tj. ima svoju autonomiju kao kod šizofreničara.




> how would you rephrase _Ne__ trebaš mi?_



(Da izbacimo _ne_ Duško, može? )
 Može npr.  Potreban/potrebna si mi .
Čak zvuči kulturnije i sa više poštovanja prema osobi.


----------



## Obrens

Zvuči kulturnije, ali je pravilno i „Ne trebaš mi.” 
Nemam pojma kakav je to jezik, tamo je pisalo da se napiše varijanta, pa ja reko' šta ću, stavih Vojvodina. Ako imaš neke političke asocijacije – šta da ti kažem? Nemaj ih!


----------



## Brainiac

Niko nije rekao da je nepravilno. 
Pa dobro, šta ćeš, razni ljudi razne asocijacije.


----------



## DenisBiH

Nemojte molim vas niko da se uvrijedi (pogotovo ne na nacionalnoj bazi), i shvatite ovo polušaljivo, ali ponekad mislim da su Srbi jednake cjepidlake po pitanju gramatike kolike su Hrvati po pitanju rječnika.


----------



## Duya

Ma nema uvrede, svoji smo . Tim pre što sam i ja hteo pokoju da kažem na račun tog glupog seta pravila o _trebati_, ali sam se uzdržao...


----------

